# Starting TRT



## metal (Apr 13, 2022)

I think I will get on TRT to help my energy and mood and muscle.  I understand it is a lifetime decision and you cant go back easily once you start.  I heard there was a form of testosterone that does not shut down your own production and thereby make your nuts turn to raisins.  I am 67 and want to get fairly strong and look good, I love the feeling of being fit and have been lifting just 1-2 months.  What some concerns I might have?  I live healthy no smoke, drink or very limited ice cream.  Thanks. I clean windows part time and have a part time stand up job in a store.


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2022)

You're 67, your levels are probably in the gutter, so don't worry about your natural production. As always, get bloodwork to verify first. 

You may even be a candidate for Test gel, which you just rub on your body. Just have to be extra careful not to have contact with anyone after application, as you do not want it transferred to anyone else's body. 

If not the gel, just a weekly shot. You should feel much better if you are a candidate for TRT. Your health may even improve, as low Test is not healthy.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 13, 2022)

If you go on HRT due to blood tests showing you are deficient there are only a couple things to watch for, which your doctor should monitor anyways. When on TRT you should get blood work done about a month in and again about 3 months in. They should check you Hematocrit and Hemoglobin as well as your estrogen. If your Hematocrit/ Hemoglobin are high, the doctor will tell you to donate blood every so often normally 8 weeks. If estrogen is high enough they may want you to take an AI but most people do not need it on a trt dose. Of course they should also check your Testosterone and free T levels and adjust your TRT dose accordingly.


----------



## CJ (Apr 13, 2022)

I'll add that if you have a good Dr, he/she will try to dose you appropriately so those things above do not happen.


----------



## metal (Apr 13, 2022)

I really appreciate the time you fine people take to help answer my questions.  I am always wondering what is around the next bend and today I found out my insurance has no requirements I need to meet to qualify for TRT, just a note from the DR stating that there is a need.  While I am on the post if you are reading one last crazy question.  If I wanted it bad enough could I get as big and cut at 67 as I could at 25?  It may sound crazy but I think I could, please dont laugh.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 13, 2022)

metal said:


> I really appreciate the time you fine people take to help answer my questions.  I am always wondering what is around the next bend and today I found out my insurance has no requirements I need to meet to qualify for TRT, just a note from the DR stating that there is a need.  While I am on the post if you are reading one last crazy question.  If I wanted it bad enough could I get as big and cut at 67 as I could at 25?  It may sound crazy but I think I could, please dont laugh.


Your heart and other organs are no longer 25 years old.  Keep that in mind before piling a bunch of drugs into your body.  Hormone optimization at your age is healthy, using a ton of anabolics in an effort to get huge and ripped, is not.


----------



## metal (Apr 13, 2022)

No I wont Adrenolin.  I just want the TRT.  I think during your first couple months of lifting you get on kind of a high and think you can conquer the town.  I am going to just keep trudging along adding weight here and there.  I only do about 5 min of cardio before I work out though.  I hate cardio.  Thanks for the rep.


----------

